# French butter \ Butter concentrate



## CloudmanJHB (7/1/16)

Hey again all,

Anyone know of any local places to get the above , I am running out and ordered my current supply from the UK?

Thanks


----------



## Ripstorm (7/1/16)

All I can think of from the top of my head is Capella's Butter Cream. ValleyVapour stocks it


----------



## CloudmanJHB (7/1/16)

I think that might just do the trick, thanks @Ripstorm much appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

